# I have a AMT/ERTL 1996 Firebird Formula-need instructions



## ARASHI786 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have this Firebird model and no instructions to it. Any idea's on how to obtain a copy would be appreciated.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

There are More then One places where these instructions can be found on the net for these kits, I know I have more then one of them archived, This is the first one I ran across in a quick search, So have a look as see if its posted here, Hope you find it, Let me know if not, we will keep looking.

http://www.thedpmcc.com/instructionsintro.html



Ian


----------



## ARASHI786 (Jul 8, 2011)

hey Ian,
Thank you for the help, I found a Firbird but it's not the right model.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Not off hand, "BUMMER" I will get back to you on that I guess, OR HOLD OUT HERE a bit longer, some one will be along to scan there copy and E-mail it to you before to long hopefully, thats the other way really,...
ANYWAY, WE WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS HERE....
I will get back to you if not in time.....PACHENTS IS THE KEY,...








Ian


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looking through the DPMCC site of instructions I did find these. Granted it is 1995, but the car did not change in 1996. The instruction sheet should be exactly the same.

1995 Firebird Formula

The numbers might not jive, but the same assemblies are used. In fact a lot of the pieces homologated(sp) back to 1982.

Chris


----------

